# Female Wolf Whistling??



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Well today my guardian told me that my female cockatiel, Rosie, was Wolf whistling to my male cockatiel, Rocky, in the other room. I told her that she was most likely hearing Rocky but she said no and that she went to my room and saw and heard Rosie Wolf whistling.
Is this normal for a female?? I'm postive that she is female(she is currently sitting on 3 eggs). I was always told it was the male who whistled and talked.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Hens are less likely to whistle but are certainly capable of it. I wish I had a hen that could whistle beyond flock calls, haha.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

heh well its the first time anyone has ever noticed her doing it. maybe this is where Screech(chick from first clutch) gets his mimic and talking ability. He started talking at 5months old. he is just turning 1 and he knows a bunch of stuff.


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been trying so hard to get my female to wolf whistle more often! I whistle at her night and day and every once in awhile I get a chirp from her, but no wolf whistle. I know she can do it, or at least imitate the whistle because occasionally she'll flock call and in the middle of her flock calling she'll wolf whistle a couple times. It sounds so sweet, I wish she could whistle on demand!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very possible.  (as odd as it may sound since it's a female and you think.. "what the?" lol)

There's another member on this forum that has a female who does lots of male behaviors.


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes its very interesting, I've never heard her sing or anything, but she wolf whistles on occasion and beak bangs all the time lol. I'm 90% sure she's a female, but I suppose I'll know for sure after her molt is finished


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Holly is starting to wolf whistle when Spot is singing and whistling and I'm 100% sure that she is female due to her coloration and her "come hither" repetative chirping while bowing with her rail raised.


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

this thread is a couple weeks old, but since then my female has picked up on her wolf whistling. she does it for attention every once in awhile, but I'm still 90% positive she's a hen.


----------

